# 60x30x20 light



## dutch_joker (May 1, 2011)

I am going to buy a 60x30x20. Something like this 



The light I want to use is a 2x24 watt t5. Is this too much, because the aquarium is 20 cm deep?
I have saw this lighting system http://www.aquascape-boutique.fr/epa...ducts/ECRA-003

plants I whant to use:
Staurogyne sp
Pogostemon helferi
Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

just a warning... if you get a shallow tank you need a higher base :fish:
I had a 30x18x12"high tank for a while and hated having to sit bent
over just to admire the thing. so I would not advise doing anything
less than 18"high on a standard desk height base. when you plan
your plants and scape, remember you loose an inch on top and at
least 2 inches on the bottom for substrate, leaving you very little
plant'able display space.


----------

